# Squirrels



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

There has been a ton of squirrels out lately in my area and I'm wondering if anyone has any reasons not to let Berleley catch one. They are pretty brave squirrels so I think he can get close enough of I let him. 

Anyone have experience of the reasons no to? Disease is obviously a factor, but I have no clue of how likely that is. I think the squirrels here eat like kings (people are constantly throwing bags upon bags of nuts for them) and they all look pretty healthy.

Thoughts?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Unless he is able to kill them quickly, they have a pretty nasty bite. Most dog clamp down and then shake them, breaking their neck.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Our two Vizsla's worked in tandem, cornered and killed a squirrel and couple of months ago. It squealed and hollered - frankly, it was awful.

It did fight back but luckily neither dog was bit or scratched. There was blood on of of my dogs but it was not his (it was the squirrels).

Just in case we did some research and there is almost a zero percent chance of a squirrel having rabies so no worries there. They do have fleas so you need to be aware of that and some child in Colorado recently came down with bubonic plague from a flea off a dead squirrel (Google the story). 

I do have one other squirrel tale, about 20 years ago, our black lab showed up at the back door, wiggled and dropped a headless squirrel at our feet. We never found the head.....

Dogs love to chase squirrels so I say go for it, just be prepared for the killing when he catches one.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Like Gator meat , Rattlers, Rats , Bats and other Critters
:-\
it all taste like a poor mans chicken :'( ;D

She said this :-*

Rudy uses tree climbers like dental floss 

low heat no oils :-X

Snap crackle pop ;D


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

I live in NYC. I'll have to look up and laws related to it. I'm pretty sure if someone sees berk kill a squirrel they are going to call the police (yes people here are crazy). He has never had anything alive in his mouth before, I have no clue how he will react. A bird would be my first choice but the animal rights groups would start a riot if they got wind of a clipped wing pigeon being used to train a dog with.

If he gets the opportunity on his own I won't stop him!


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

I think that it is against the law to trap, hunt, kill, catch animals in NYC parks. Not sure if the rule applies when the squirrel is on the street.

Our pup was stalking a squirrel once in the park near us and a man with a dog approached me saying that he knows someone how got in trouble after his dog attacked a squirrel. They just got a warning though.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie has squirrels in his own backyard, especially this time of year, when the acorns are falling. He gets his main source of entertainment in the Fall by chasing the squirrels. He has actually only caught one, so far. He has also caught one rabbit and a number of chipmunks. The main worry is I don't want him to be bitten, but also, I don't really want to witness "murder in the backyard". LOL! So in the Fall, I put a cat bell on Willie's collar, just to give the squirrels a fighting chance. They're not too bright.  Willie loves stalking them and chasing them!!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mac has caught two squirrels and each time he shakes quick and snaps their neck then eats their heads and leaves the rest.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

I have friends who hunt squirrels with a 4/10 and have been asked to go along. Doesn't appeal to me TBH.

Why would you want your vizsla to kill a squirrel? are you going to eat it or just class it as vermin likes rats and leave? just interested


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would figure your friends eat squirrel. Your pup would not be killing the squirrels on the hunts. He would help locate them in the trees, and retrieve them after the shot.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Down South Kev them Tree rats are like fresh Lobster ;D

Momma said :

Now go get Jim Bob and Bring me some Gator meat 

Tonight its dull Green chicken ;D

Deliverence was a real Production 

them hills and banjo's are still brewing


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Come on Rudy. You can't tell me you have never tasted gator.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When my son was about 5, one of his favorite things was to shoot squirrel or rabbit with a pellet gun. He would be so proud, and I would be looking at one of the oldest squirrel I had ever seen. The only thing to do was put it in a pressure cooker and make dumplings.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Although I have always ate what I hunted, i don't think i would be eating a NYC squirrel. Im not planning on going squirrel hunting around town either. My question was mainly pointed toward discouraging him from grabbing them (if he gets the opportunity) or letting him do what he wants.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Them taste like your Pigeons NY finer diners  ;D :'( 














and PS gator Sucks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So you have tasted it then. 

I don't care for the taste of gator. Its kinda bland.
I don't eat pigeon either, but know a guy who will.
I just give him the birds after training so they don't go to waste.
My father grew up in the foot hills of the Ozark mountains, so there is not much I haven't tasted over the years.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

OK Tex she wore a Gator suit ;D

I tastes some  :-X :'(

it was not close to chicken ;D


----------

